# Another opera game



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

In which opera this role can be found? 

For example:

Mario Cavaradossi >>> Tosca


Ok, let's go ...

Elvira >>> ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok, let's go ...

Elvira >>> ?

Ernani

Odabella >>> ?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Ernani


I'm pretty sure he had more significant Elvira in mind, that is: Elvira from I Puritani.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Ok, let's go ...
> 
> Elvira >>> ?
> 
> ...


Odabella >>> Attila

Alice >>> ?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Aksel said:


> Odabella >>> Attila
> 
> Alice >>> ?


Alice >>> _Falstaff_

Prunier >>> ?

(The trouble with some names, such as Elvira, is that characters with that name appear in more than one opera -- there is also Donna Elvira in _Don Giovanni_. Leonora is another bad one; likewise Lindoro, Rodrigo, and Carlo.)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Alice >>> _Falstaff_
> 
> Prunier >>> ?


Prunier (I LOVE that man. Really. Favourite Puccini character ever) >>> La rondine

Orest >>> ?

Shouldn't we just accept any and all operas in which a character named, for instance, Leonora appears? Should be easy enough to figure out anyways.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Orest >>> Elektra

Adolar >>> ?


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Adolar >>> Euryanthe

Barak >>> ?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> Adolar >>> Euryanthe
> 
> Barak >>> ?


Barak >>> Frau ohne Schatten

Smeton >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Smeton >>> Anna Bolena

Adalgisa >>> ?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Adalgisa >>> Norma

Doman >>> ?


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Doman >>> ?


??? [filler text]


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

ooopera said:


> ??? [filler text]


What do you mean? There is such character in opera which is not new and was recorded. Ho ho! Ho ho! I got you, I spoiled the game! Ho ho! Ho ho!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Smeton >>> Anna Bolena
> 
> Adalgisa >>> ?


Adalgisa >>> Norma

Gustavus III >>> ?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Gustavus III - Un Ballo in Maschera

Arkel?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

YOU'RE CHEATING, FRAUDULENT REPTILES! s


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> Arkel?


Arkel >>> Pelléas et Mélisande

Anne Trulove >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Anne Trulove >>> The Fraudulent Reptile's Progress

Narraboth >>> ?


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Narraboth >>> ?


Narraboth >>> Salome

Emilia >>> ?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Emilia >>> Otello 

Miecznik >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Emilia >>> Every other Verdi opera.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Miecznik >>> Straszny Dwor (yes, I cheated...what did you expect?)

Mosquito >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Mosquito >>> The Cunning Little Vixen

Dragonfly >>> ?


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Dragonfly >>> L'enfant et les sortilèges

Ovando >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Ovando >>> Alzira

Abimélech >>> ?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Abimélech >>> Samson et Dalila

Mutius Scévola >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Mutius Scévola >>> Muzio Scevola

Abramane >>> ?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Abimélech >>> Samson et Dalila
> 
> Mutius Scévola >>> ?


Mutius Scévola >>> Horatius Coclès

Also,
Abramane >>> Zoroastre

Iole >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm . . . Aksel's answer is a better fit. 

Iole >>> Hercules

Abramane >>> ?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Hmmm . . . Aksel's answer is a better fit.
> 
> Iole >>> Hercules
> 
> Abramane >>> ?


Hasn't that already been answered?
Abramane >>> Zoroastre

Guido >>> ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL . . . we're tripping over each other's posts. It's all good.

Guido >>> Guido et Ginevra

Aktuh >>> ?


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Aktuh >>> Aktuh and Maylota

Lechmere >>> ?


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Lechmere >>> Owen Wingrave

Schaunard >>> ?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Schaunard >>> La boheme

Kutusov?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Kutusov >>> War and Peace

Crown >>> ?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Crown >>> any opera about king or queen, could be Anna Bolena. But it's odd to consider the crown as character.

Hugo von Altenburg >>>


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Crown >>> any opera about king or queen, could be Anna Bolena. But it's odd to consider the crown as character.


Nope. Crown is the character's name.


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Crown >> Porgy and Bess

Jonathan Wade >>


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Jonathan Wade >>> The Passion of Jonathan Wade

Goro >>> ?


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Goro >>> Madama Butterfly

Tamiri >>> ?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

waldvogel said:


> Gustavus III - Un Ballo in Maschera
> 
> Arkel?


Also in Gustave III (François Esprit Auber)

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

notreally said:


> Goro >>> Madama Butterfly
> 
> Tamiri >>> ?


Il Re Pastore

Kupava >>> ?

Martin


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Tamiri >>> Il re pastore

Peter Quint >>> ?


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Peter Quint >>> The Turn of the Screw

Rappacini >>>


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

AnaMendoza said:


> Peter Quint >>> The Turn of the Screw
> 
> Rappacini >>>


Rappacini's Daughter?


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

MAuer said:


> Rappacini's Daughter?


Sure!  I was _hoping_ that someone would worry that there was a trick to it. I saw the opera--enjoyed it--but can't judge the music on one hearing--hmm, Youtube actually has some clips....


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Federica von Ostheim >>>


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Federica von Ostheim >> The Fourth Page

Not really, I'm just curious about a strange bug (?), this thread is supposed to have 4 pages currently, but I can't get to the last one, so just checking where this will appear.

PS: So now I'm on page 4, and this is the first post. Apparently new pages get announced one post too early (has anyone else experienced this?).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Gualtier Malde said:


> Federica von Ostheim >> The Fourth Page
> 
> Not really, I'm just curious about a strange bug (?), this thread is supposed to have 4 pages currently, but I can't get to the last one, so just checking where this will appear.
> 
> PS: So now I'm on page 4, and this is the first post. Apparently new pages get announced one post too early (has anyone else experienced this?).


Yes we've discussed it in the Technical Support thread here and here


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Mohammed>>>

Oops I did skip Fredrica, ignore me!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Forgot poor Federica . . .


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Federica von Ostheim > > > Luisa Miller

Elemer > > > ?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Federica von Ostheim > > > Luisa Miller
> 
> Elemer > > > ?


Elemer >>> _Arabella_. Lord Sidney >>>


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Lord Sidney >>> Il Viaggio a Reims

Mr Redburn >>>


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Redburn >>> Billy Budd

Michonnet >>> ?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Michonnet >>> Adriana Lecouvreur

Haroun >>>?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Haroun >>> Haroun and the Sea of Stories? 

Spalanzani>>>?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

CountessAdele said:


> Haroun >>> Haroun and the Sea of Stories?


Not the one I was thinking of...


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Not the one I was thinking of...


Djamileh? Or Oberon maybe? This is going to eat at me now!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

CountessAdele said:


> Djamileh? Or Oberon maybe? This is going to eat at me now!


Djamileh, yeah!!!!!


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Spalanzani >>> Les contes d'Hoffmann 

Dr Schön >>> ?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Dr Schön >>> ? _Lulu_

Billy Jackrabbit >>>


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Billy Jackrabbit >>> La fanciulla del West

Ivan the Terrible >>>


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ivan the terrible >> various, but also The Maid of Pskov

Astolfo >>


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Astolfo >>> Orlando furioso 

Le Bailli >>> ?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

^correct but I was actually thinking of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Le Bailli >>> Werther

Aïda >>>


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aïda >>>

Um . . . pass.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Just guessing, but I'm wondering if it could be Aida?

For Couchie:
The Wanderer >>> ?


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

Die Walküre?


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

If I'm right,
Agamemnon


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Agamemnon> La belle Helene?

Tybalt


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Tybalt


_Romeo et Juliette_. (Wotan pops up in his Wanderer guise in _Siegfried_.)

Pedrillo >>>


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Pedrillo >>> Die Entführung aus dem Serail

Iole >>>


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

Iole >>> Hercules

Zurga


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Zurga >>> The Pearl Fishers

Dodon


----------

